# My Newest Fish



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Indostomus crocodilus

Cute lil buggers, seem to be nocturnal. Has anyone kept them and have any information about breeding? Most of the sites I've found with information is not in my native language!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Cute little buggers q:^) I don't know much about the breeding information on these guys, sorry, but nice picture shot!


----------

